# Building a Pompino from new parts



## david1701 (20 Jan 2012)

Hi guys,

The pompino in for sale got me intruiged so I did some googling and there are a few guys running skinny cross tyres on them and playing silly buggers, which would really really suit the way I commute/blat about like a fool. I've wanted fixed for a while...... anyways its too big.

So I looked at the on one site and they have new pompino frames on sale to 140 inc fork in a very very cool green colour. Then I priced up buying bars, cranks, brakes levers saddle, ect basically the whole bike in bits from them and the bike monger and it came to 500 bare minimum, if I build my own wheels + a pair of 30mm knobblies....

never built a bike before so its all a bit experimental.

Am I going about this the wrong way?

I was debating buying a donor bike, but I don't really see the point when none of the parts I want are expensive (the only £40 budgetted item is a pair of nice flats with power grips....) and whats the point in spending all that money to have old tat on your bike :s


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (21 Jan 2012)

If you enjoy building, why not?


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (21 Jan 2012)

For a bespoke bike, £500 doesn't sound like a lot of money and you can't put a price on the satisfaction and experience you'll gain.

Don't forget to post pictures of the build!


----------



## david1701 (21 Jan 2012)

dam I was hoping you would say I was a fool and I could save xyz 

so looking at £550 by the time the unexpected comes in + tools

Is a wheel building stand a necessity? debating buying a wheelset for another 30 odd quid  though it does take away some of the fun


----------



## PpPete (21 Jan 2012)

Wheelbuilding stand can be made from scrap bits of timber.





This example is taken from the Wheelpro book. Mine isnt quite as neat as that. If you've not built wheels before I can heartily recommend that book as being about the clearest, simplest guide to wheelbuilding you'll ever find.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (21 Jan 2012)

I've built my own s/s and fixed wheel bikes for over 10 years now
You can save money by using ebay and only buying from shops when
the sales are on,saved 40% on my wheelset this way.
You can pick up new or nearly new stuff off ebay,
won a brand new Salsa chainring recently for 99p (£37 normally)
Searching for bargains is half the fun 
Reckon mine cost around £350 to build
Wheelbuilding is the next step for me,Gonna cost me more than
buying an equivalent quality wheelset but much more satisfying
knowing your rolling on your own wheels


----------



## david1701 (21 Jan 2012)

hmmm, I like the ebay plan, I've listed out all the parts so if I buy from ebay I can see how much they are inc postage and see if its worth doing compared to the shops


----------



## colinr (30 Jan 2012)

£500 sounds reasonable, I did mine from mostly used parts for around that. Then I upgraded the seat post, brakes, added guards, decent lights, pannier rack… no such thing as a budget build! It's still my cheapest bike but probably my favourite, they're really nice to ride.


----------



## david1701 (31 Jan 2012)

aye its tricky this review doesn't help my willpower  http://www.63xc.com/sriley/pompriley.htm


----------



## simon.r (14 Feb 2012)

Pompinos are great I've had this one for years:






It's now running flat bars and raceguards and is commuting across Nottingham. Bomb proof.

IME wheel building isn't as difficult as some people say. Use an upturned frame / fork as a stand and give it a go - the worse thing that can happen is you take a wonky wheel to your LBS and eat a bit of humble pie!

Source parts from wherever - I've been running a 120mm wheel in a 135mm frame for years because the wheel was to hand and if you look closely you may spot a few cheap and cheerful compotents and a bit of bodging in the above photo!


----------



## 2old2care (22 Feb 2012)

What! is the rear spacing on the Pompino 135mm!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Feb 2012)

mines 120mm


----------



## simon.r (23 Feb 2012)

2old2care said:


> What! is the rear spacing on the Pompino 135mm!


 
They've changed over the years. If memory serves they started at 135mm, went to 120mm, then back to135mm and now appear to have settled at 120mm. Something to look out for if you're buying second-hand. I think the logic behind the 135mm was that On-One were very much a mountain bike company when they started up and 135mm is the MTB standard rear spacing.


----------



## Pottsy (23 Feb 2012)

simon.r said:


> They've changed over the years. If memory serves they started at 135mm, went to 120mm, then back to135mm and now appear to have settled at 120mm. Something to look out for if you're buying second-hand. I think the logic behind the 135mm was that On-One were very much a mountain bike company when they started up and 135mm is the MTB standard rear spacing.


 
Sounds about right. I used to have an old 135mm version a few years back. 

Funnily enough amongst my current bikes I have a Felt Breed (single-speed cyclocross) which also has 135mm spacing at the rear. I'm not sure why and I'm not aware of any reasons for it to be a good or a bad thing, apart from hub choice. Would a 135mm spaced wheel be stronger?


----------



## simon.r (23 Feb 2012)

Pottsy said:


> Sounds about right. I used to have an old 135mm version a few years back.
> 
> Funnily enough amongst my current bikes I have a Felt Breed (single-speed cyclocross) which also has 135mm spacing at the rear. I'm not sure why and I'm not aware of any reasons for it to be a good or a bad thing, apart from hub choice. Would a 135mm spaced wheel be stronger?


 
In theory I assume it would be stronger, but in the real world I doubt it matters.

When the Pompino was introduced (2002 - possibly earlier?) there weren't many singlespeeds around* and the choice of 120mm hubs was limited (track hubs not being sealed particularly well and therefore not really suited to grimy UK roads in Winter). There were masses of 135mm MTB hubs around and I'm fairly sure I remember the Pompino originally being marketed as suitable for any MTB hub fitted with spacers and a single sprocket. Since then the Singlespeed market has taken off and there's any number of good quality 120mm hubs around, so I can't think of a good reason not to have 120mm spacing now.

*I have no doubt that someone reading this will have been riding singlespeed since 1943, but I think it's fair to say that there are a lot more around now than there were in the 80's / 90's


----------



## david1701 (23 Feb 2012)

Cool. I'll check very carefully when I pull the trigger


----------

